# Prescription Omega 3 Fish Oil



## EgoLost (Feb 5, 2006)

Caedmon reminded me of this in another thread. Thought I'd post an article I ran accross.

http://www.findarticles.com/p/articles/ ... i_n9775345

Seems like something to consider. Providing you could afford it depending on the price or your insurance coverage. Who knows if your insurance would cover it off label for BP,SA or whatever.


----------

